# State time zones - don't be deceived by the lying media



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

There are 13 states that are in 2 time zones. They are Alaska, Idaho, Oregon, North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Texas, Florida, Tennessee, Kentucky, Indiana, and Michigan. Don't let the lying media tell you polls are closed in these states when depending on the time they may not ALL be closed. They tried that with Florida in the 2000 election.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://ballotpedia.org/State_Poll_Opening_and_Closing_Times_(2020)


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://ballotpedia.org/State_Poll_Opening_and_Closing_Times_(2020)


That site is misleading because it says nothing about the different time zones some states have.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Murdock67 said:


> That site is misleading because it says nothing about the different time zones some states have.


So people are too stupid to understand that 8PM in western Nebraska is not 8PM in eastern Nebraska? I have a bit more faith that Joe and Jane Sixpack know what friggin time zone they live in.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So people are too stupid to understand that 8PM in western Nebraska is not 8PM in eastern Nebraska? I have a bit more faith that Joe and Jane Sixpack know what friggin time zone they live in.


Lol, I never mentioned the people, I clearly stated the problem is with the lying media reporting they are closed. Who knows what people will believe them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Murdock67 said:


> Lol, I never mentioned the people, I clearly stated the problem is with the lying media reporting they are closed. Who knows what people will believe them.


So the linked website, when it says...



> 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. (Central time zone); 7 a.m. to 7 p.m. (Mountain time zone)


...isn't 'mentioning' different time zones? You're expecting them to specifically state, "Pay attention here, nimrods! Nebraska is in two different time zones: Central (the eastern portion) and Mountain (the western portion). 7AM Mountain is the exact same moment as 8AM Central, and 7PM Mountain is the exact same moment as 8PM Central..... so you dolts that live in Nebraska need to research which time zone you live in!"?


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So the linked website, when it says...
> 
> ...isn't 'mentioning' different time zones? You're expecting them to specifically state, "Pay attention here, nimrods! Nebraska is in two different time zones: Central (the eastern portion) and Mountain (the western portion). 7AM Mountain is the exact same moment as 8AM Central, and 7PM Mountain is the exact same moment as 8PM Central..... so you dolts that live in Nebraska need to research which time zone you live in!"?


Do you need burrhurt cream?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So people are too stupid to understand that 8PM in western Nebraska is not 8PM in eastern Nebraska? I have a bit more faith that Joe and Jane Sixpack know what friggin time zone they live in.





Back Pack Hack said:


> So the linked website, when it says...
> 
> ...isn't 'mentioning' different time zones? You're expecting them to specifically state, "Pay attention here, nimrods! Nebraska is in two different time zones: Central (the eastern portion) and Mountain (the western portion). 7AM Mountain is the exact same moment as 8AM Central, and 7PM Mountain is the exact same moment as 8PM Central..... so you dolts that live in Nebraska need to research which time zone you live in!"?


Geez, Backpack!! You belligerent as hell for some reason. You either need to set the bottle down or pick one up. Nobody is defecating in your Wheaties. Have a drink (or a better one at least) and calm down. It's all going to be ok. God is in His Heaven and President Trump is in the White House. Its all going to be ok!! :tango_face_smile: :vs_wave:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^ what he said. ^^^


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Geez, Backpack!! You belligerent as hell for some reason. You either need to set the bottle down or pick one up. Nobody is defecating in your Wheaties. Have a drink (or a better one at least) and calm down. It's all going to be ok. God is in His Heaven and President Trump is in the White House. Its all going to be ok!! :tango_face_smile: :vs_wave:


No, I'm not it just appears that your reading comprehension is off.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Murdock. Pay attention. The comment wasn’t directed to you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Murdock67 said:


> Do you need burrhurt cream?


Do you need a smack upside the head to understand something that's being explained to you?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Geez, Backpack!! You belligerent as hell for some reason. You either need to set the bottle down or pick one up. Nobody is defecating in your Wheaties. Have a drink (or a better one at least) and calm down. It's all going to be ok. God is in His Heaven and President Trump is in the White House. Its all going to be ok!! :tango_face_smile: :vs_wave:


Take a good look in a mirror.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> Murdock. Pay attention. The comment wasn't directed to you.


I see that now thanks.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Murdock67 said:


> No, I'm not it just appears that your reading comprehension is off.


What now? :vs_worry:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

..............


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Take a good look in a mirror.


Find that bottle. It might be in your hip-cart...thing..?


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Well, that game is afoot! How will the lying media spin it? I've seen reports of poll place employees trying to keep people from voting. It may have been in NYC, not sure.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I believe what the OP was referring to was that in one election, the news media called Florida ( for the Dems) at 8PM eastern, and the western Panhandle was not done voting yet.

If that was done on purpose then that is election tampering. Although it could have just been incompetence by the News Media.


----------

